# Hello



## Pavol (Feb 3, 2006)

hello everybody :wavey: (these smilies are awsome)
as for my interests/hobbies. computer programming and martial arts. i've just started kenpo, i love it and im gonna keep it up as long as i can.


----------



## jdinca (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome! Where do you study at?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 3, 2006)

MT welcomes you and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Pavol (Feb 3, 2006)

Antaya's Martial Arts


----------



## Lisa (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi!  Welcome! Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## scottcatchot (Feb 3, 2006)

Glad you are here:tank:  ANd yes the smilies are great.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome and Enjoy the Board~!

~Tess


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome, Pavol!artyon: 

Have to admit, you can't beat the smilies!


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 3, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Pavol!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome and have some coffee.  Its fresh!


----------



## hong kong fooey (Feb 3, 2006)

Hello and good luck on your martial art I hope you really like it


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy!! 

Mike


----------



## Drac (Feb 4, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## Dragon Fist (Feb 4, 2006)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT and good luck with your training.
Pax
Cujo


----------



## DArnold (Feb 5, 2006)

Welcom, from another computer geek/martial artist :supcool:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Pavol!


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to MT.


----------



## Jagermeister (Feb 6, 2006)

Cool.  What's up, Pavol?  Welcome.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 6, 2006)

*Howdy from Texas, & welcome to MartialTalk!* :wavey:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome to MT.


----------



## Kacey (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome!:asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Pavol  Welcome to Martial Talk. Happy Posting!


----------



## still learning (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, Welcome and join in..........Aloha


----------

